# English Trumpeter Young Bird Show - Jan 24-25 - Lakeside CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cross posted from the LAPC on-line board:

_English Trumpeter Group hosts huge young bird show.
Sat Jan.24 and Sunday Jan.25th the Western American Trumpeter Club will host it's annual CLASSIC YOUNG BIRD SHOW. Generally considered the largest and highest quality showing of young birds in the U.S. This year at present there is an entry of 258 birds with another 50 plus birds expected. A 300 plus showing of young English Trumpeters is a sight to see especially when most of Calif. top breeders are there. We also have entries this year from Arizona, Montana, and Utah. Martin Enriquez, enrolled in the Pageant judges training program will serve as judge. All interested people are invited. It takes place at the Lakeside Rodeo Grounds in Lakeside, Calif. just outside of El Cajon near San Diego. This is a first class show with cage cards, decorations, skirting of tables and all the ammenities you expect from a first class show. Doors open at 8:30 a.m. both mornings. Show concludes at noon on Sunday. Come on down and enjoy a wonderful pigeon experience. Phone Bob Nolan at 949-493-0167 for more details._

http://watcenglishtrumpeter.com/watcpigeons.html










Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just got one question.........how can you have a young bird in January?? 

Well, CA is just a little too far for me............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Just got one question.........how can you have a young bird in January??
> 
> Well, CA is just a little too far for me............


Very good question, Renee! I don't have a clue! (Unless they're all gonna be squeakers .. that would be fun .. seeing 300 squeakers all in one place ! ) Just posting some show info for those who have been hankering to go to a pigeon show! Perhaps George, Margarret, or Risingstarfans will know since this is a California show. I am ASSuming that the birds have to be 2008 banded.

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Very good question, Renee! I don't have a clue! (Unless they're all gonna be squeakers .. that would be fun .. seeing 300 squeakers all in one place ! ) Just posting some show info for those who have been hankering to go to a pigeon show! Perhaps George, Margarret, or Risingstarfans will know since this is a California show. I am ASSuming that the birds have to be 2008 banded.
> 
> Terry


They are still young birds until the show season is over. Show season extends from Aug or Sept through February. 

New bands are ordered at any time, but are shipped to breeders just after Christmas. BTW: A note to all you who raise pigeons, whether for show or for any reason....Buy seamless bands and band all your babies, please. You can buy them from the NPA, AU, Foys, Jedds, and all other pigeon supply houses. 
You wouldn't put your car on the highway (for long) without a license plate, why not put a band on your bird? only about 35 cents each, and it adds a bit of class to your pets....Heaven knows, we need all the class we can get!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> They are still young birds until the show season is over. Show season extends from Aug or Sept through February.
> 
> New bands are ordered at any time, but are shipped to breeders just after Christmas. BTW: A note to all you who raise pigeons, whether for show or for any reason....Buy seamless bands and band all your babies, please. You can buy them from the NPA, AU, Foys, Jedds, and all other pigeon supply houses.
> You wouldn't put your car on the highway (for long) without a license plate, why not put a band on your bird? only about 35 cents each, and it adds a bit of class to your pets....Heaven knows, we need all the class we can get!


Thanks for the info Risingstarfans! Much appreciated.

Terry


----------

